# Too much tartaric acid



## Segarram (May 21, 2016)

I'm just starting a new winemaking project. 6 gallons of Petit Syrah juice and 1 lug of merlot and 1 lug of Syrah grapes. I checked the PH and it was 3.51. I added too much tartaric acid. PH is now 3.08. But when I taste it it is very tart tasting. SO2 is 12 PPM. I feel I ruined this project right from the start. Any suggestions on how I can minimize the tart taste after fermentation? Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2016)

You should be able to Deacidify it back to a more acceptable level using potassium carbonate. If this wine is still loaded with CO2 that will skew your pH to the low side until the wine has been degassed.


----------



## Segarram (May 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

